# I was blessed today, and have to share.  My first time ever seeing a piebald!



## Handgunner (Nov 14, 2005)

For those that know me, the wife and a few others have been seeing a piebald near the house here.  Today I was lucky enough to have witnessed her firsthand, and even luckier to have the camera with me!

Given the choice to see this doe, or a monster buck.. I would take this everyday of the week and twice on Sunday.  A true miracle of nature, in my opinion. 







We watched them for about 2-3 minutes and some dogs started barking down the road, so they took off.  We back out of the driveway and parked in the road sideways, so I could use the window as a rest... Then snapped this picture.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 14, 2005)

Great Pictures!!!


----------



## HT2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Delt......*

Very Cool!!!!!!!!

In all of my years of hunting, I've never seen a Piebald.........

Well, not one that was alive anyways........

Great Pic!!!!!


----------



## Hoss (Nov 14, 2005)

*I like em Delton*

Good pics.  I guess the motto should be never leave home without your camera.  

Hoss


----------



## Harvester (Nov 14, 2005)

Nice pics.  Beautiful deer.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Nov 14, 2005)

Very nice Delton and I'm with you.  The only one I've ever seen was in my backyard and I was running around like crazy trying to get to my spotting scope and broke my toe!  I've never done that for a buck.


----------



## Al33 (Nov 14, 2005)

WOW! That's really somethin' Delton. She is beautiful. If I had one in my neiborhood I would hope it never got shot. We have one on our Gordon County club, a small buck, but I have not see it yet. Saw one in Warren county many years ago while bow hunting. Thought it was a goat when I first spotted it.

Glad you got to witness this for yourself. Great pic's.


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 14, 2005)

Glad y'all are enjoying the pictures.

These pictures were taken about 300 yards from my house.  Those deer, going the way they were heading, would put them about 400 yards from my food plot.

Al, I'm with you.  I hope she never sees a bullet, but sadly, I'm afraid she will.  You see, she wasn't spooked at us from the car, only the neighbors dogs. 

With some of the low-lifes that ride these roads.  She's toast is she hangs around too long. 

Big bucks, I've seen my share.  This piebald has been 31 years in the waiting... And my day could not have gone any better.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 14, 2005)

nice pics.....


----------



## striper commander (Nov 14, 2005)

There use to be one that stayed on the farm, I saw her for about three years. That's back when nobody hunted the property, i don't know what ever happened to her.


----------



## discounthunter (Nov 14, 2005)

i guess a knew saying should be "doe of a lifetime!"


----------



## southernclay (Nov 14, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## raghorn (Nov 14, 2005)

I hope to see a piebald someday.


----------



## huntnnut (Nov 14, 2005)

Beautiful deer Delton and great pix also, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hal (Nov 14, 2005)

Great pics Delton. Beautiful deer. It would be nice if she could hang around awhile but if you have a problem with shining and road "hunters", I would shoot her if the opportunity presented itself. If they shoot her, she'll probably be skinned out for the good meat then tossed in a ditch. You, on the other hand, would probably have the hind tanned and have a real unique conversation piece. She would not be wasted in other words.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Nov 14, 2005)

Hal said:
			
		

> Great pics Delton. Beautiful deer. It would be nice if she could hang around awhile but if you have a problem with shining and road "hunters", I would shoot her if the opportunity presented itself. If they shoot her, she'll probably be skinned out for the good meat then tossed in a ditch. You, on the other hand, would probably have the hind tanned and have a real unique conversation piece. She would not be wasted in other words.


He can't do it.  He likes hummingbirds (and such)....


----------



## fatboy84 (Nov 14, 2005)

Beautiful deer...


----------



## pendy (Nov 15, 2005)

*Delton*

Thanks for sharing. That is really great to see.


----------



## Hal (Nov 15, 2005)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> He can't do it.  He likes hummingbirds (and such)....



Maybe he can get his wife to do it, I hear she is a good shot....


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks y'all, and Hal... I know what you mean.  Kinda danged if I do, danged if I don't.  

It surprised me how unscared of us she was.  Only until the mother spooked did she run also.  In about 3 minutes of watching her, I probably snapped 15-20 pictures.  Most were blurry, but the previous two and this one were the best of the bunch.


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 15, 2005)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> He can't do it.  He likes hummingbirds (and such)....


 You're probably right!   But like Hal said, maybe the wife can do it.  Shamefully, she's a much better shot than yours truly.


----------



## leo (Nov 15, 2005)

*Great shots Delton*

good series of pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## gadeerwoman (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm with you Delton. Just seeing a piebald in the wild is a great hunt to me. Only seen 2 in my years of hunting.


----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 15, 2005)

Tose a re some good pics Im looking for one up here on the river but I havent seen him yet.


----------



## LJay (Nov 15, 2005)

Very Nice, Very Nice!!!


----------



## Mossy0ak270 (Nov 15, 2005)

Great pics Delton. Thats a pretty deer for sure. I saw my first and only piebald on a lease we had in Jasper County last year. Her whole face was white. The rest of her, from what I could tell, was normal. Thought I was seeing a ghost for a sec


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 15, 2005)

Mossy0ak270 said:
			
		

> Great pics Delton. Thats a pretty deer for sure. I saw my first and only piebald on a lease we had in Jasper County last year. Her whole face was white. The rest of her, from what I could tell, was normal. Thought I was seeing a ghost for a sec


 There's a full body mount of a piebald buck at the deer cooler near Juliette.  Pretty thing!


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 16, 2005)

nice..........


----------



## cowboyron (Nov 17, 2005)

AWESOME.....I have never seen one while hunting. She is a beautiful deer. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 17, 2005)

very nice DEltie, and they say she dont have camoflauge, she blends well in that first one


----------



## J HESTER (Nov 17, 2005)

nice pic's


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 17, 2005)

She blended really good Jim while actually in the woods.  I should have posted one of those pictures.

Between the lights and darks of the thick woods she was in, you couldn't see her unless she moved.


----------



## J Ferguson (Nov 17, 2005)

No doubt beautiful animals 


Good pics. Delt.


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 8, 2005)

She did not make it y'all.  

I feel like I've been punched in the stomach.

I'm at least going to have her hide-tanned.  Too pretty of a deer to be shot from the road and left laying in a ditch....


----------



## Hal (Dec 8, 2005)

Thats too bad    But at least yo'll have pictures and hopefully the hide. Danged sorry, lowlife, shining, road hunters    They just shot her and left her in the ditch?


----------



## labman (Dec 8, 2005)

Great pics Delton!


----------



## holadude (Dec 8, 2005)

*I've seen about a dozen of them*

I had one walk under me in 1999, and couldn't get my bow back(buck fever!).  I watched It walk to my buddy and get drilled.  Nice 5 point full mount.
He hit another one the following year.  We saw several others between 1999 and 2003.
Another guy I know and his son shot a peir of twins in 2003.
I also saw an awesome buck just outside of Pittsburgh in August 2003.  It was an albino with a wide rack and the velvet was pure white too.  It was along side of I 79.  I never saw it again after that.


----------



## holadude (Dec 8, 2005)

*Here's the one that got away for me!*

That was a great day!


----------



## Michael Lee (Dec 8, 2005)

I've seen two over the years.  Very pretty animals, I wouldn't shoot one unless it was a trophy buck though.  Too rare.

ML


----------



## Dean (Dec 8, 2005)

*According*

to wildlife biologist and whitetail experts, you might ought to reconsider protecting or consider removing them from the herd because the piebald anamoly is a genetic defect in the animal. The piebald condition is frequently associated with other harmful physical conditions too, including skeletal deformities (e.g., dorsal bowing of the nose, short/deformed legs, curved spine, short lower mandible, etc.) and internal organ deformities. Piebald deer are rare, typically occurring at less than one percent of the population. Piebald deer can be more common on a local basis, especially in areas where deer hunters protect them. Piebald deer are not afforded any special protection by Department regulation, and the Department does not recommend these animals be protected.


----------



## DDD (Dec 8, 2005)

Delton, Sorry she didn't make it man.  That sucks!  I'd like to shoot road hunters.  They are by far the reason people hate hunters in general.  They ride around in their truck, drinking beer and looking for deer at night.     

Glad you got her though and not those dang road hunting @##$!


----------



## broadhead (Dec 8, 2005)

Beautiful photos Delton. Sorry she died in such a shamefull way.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 8, 2005)

> Very Cool!!!!!!!!
> 
> In all of my years of hunting, I've never seen a Piebald.........
> 
> ...



ditto


----------



## red tail (Dec 8, 2005)

great pics. What a sight.


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 8, 2007)

With mention of the piebalds recently, I figured I'd bump this one for those that haven't seen her...


----------

